# برنامج لحسابات (Novec) من تصميمي - للشركات



## مصطفى الوكيل (14 نوفمبر 2015)

بعد إذن الأدمن



​


----------



## محمد الداودى محمد (26 مارس 2016)

طب ممكن البرنامج لو سمحت وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------

